# Grass seeds - the bane of my life



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Is everyone else having problems with grass seeds at the moment? The horrible spiky ones are just a nightmare. No matter how thoroughly I check Dylan's coat after a walk there are always some that I miss. Every time I groom him I find a few little matts and in the middle of the matt is a nasty spiky seed. This morning I felt something under his armpit, and there were about 4 that I had missed and they've dug in and infected. There is a small graze and a little lump. I think I've got them out but do you think I should cart him off to the vet again or is the lump likely to go away now? Also, any suggestions as to anything I should put on in the way of antiseptic?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean. After last nights debacle of a walk (just posted a thread on it). Millie was covered in those tiny grass seeds and sticky weed. Sticky weed is easy to get off, but those seeds. 

My son and I spent 20 mins combing her through and took out countless seeds. We thought we'd finished and then discovered another load around her muzzle and eyes  

Took Millie up to bed and found a few more around her toes 

Luckily I just just pull them out and she's not too fussed. But I've decided to avoid that field for a while. I'll just have to find a few new places to walk.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Luckily so far we haven't had any trouble with grass seeds. Maybe there is something to be said for a less curly coat  We've had the sticky weed balls though but they are fairly easy to get out.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie was at the groomer's yesterday and then I took her for a walk and she got COVERED in those little velcro balls. I spent an hour and a half (The Appentice and The Appentice- You're Fired) picking and combing them out, so twice as long as the walk had taken. And because her hair is still so soft and cotton wool like, the groomer just scissored it again, so it's still long and they really get wrapped up in side it all. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think I would watch it for a day, i am sure the bump will go down now that the cause of the issue has been removed....just keep an eye on it and if it gets worse take a trip to the vet, do you guys have a product called bag balm out there???? it is actually made for cows utters ( ick I know) it looks like patrolium gelly, and is magical! it heals things really quickly, I have used it on myself before, and i was just thinking that it could also help dogs, as it is animal friendly...it heals things up quick!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.bagbalm.com/pets.htm

here is a link.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

give the aria a wee wash and keep an eye on it.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> I think I would watch it for a day, i am sure the bump will go down now that the cause of the issue has been removed....just keep an eye on it and if it gets worse take a trip to the vet, do you guys have a product called bag balm out there???? it is actually made for cows utters ( ick I know) it looks like patrolium gelly, and is magical! it heals things really quickly, I have used it on myself before, and i was just thinking that it could also help dogs, as it is animal friendly...it heals things up quick!


LOL - my daughter in Daytona cycles hundreds of miles each week and uses bag balm on her butt. Says its great! Haven't seen it here though.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

As you can see we also have this problem!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

They are such a pain aren't they but I find removing everything quite therapeutic (if the kids are not around!)


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> They are such a pain aren't they but I find removing everything quite therapeutic (if the kids are not around!)


It was quite calming doing it last night. Especially as Rosie smelled so lovely after having been to the groomers yesterday.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

The round burrs aren't such a problem - I have a bush in my garden so Dylan is always covered in them but they are easy to remove. But it's the spiky ones that are so dangerous because they dig into the skin and cause infections and they are so hard to find. No matter how hard I search, I always miss a few. And they cause so much discomfort. The other day Dylan just stopped in the middle of a walk and couldn't carry on until I had removed them because it was hurting him so much.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor Dylan hope he's ok. Only plagued with a grass seed that looks almost like grain at the moment, annoying but not too difficult, have nt had many of the spikey ones or the sticky ones .... yet... its if you dont manage to get them straight away they're just so easy to get caught up in the coat so easy to miss x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes there seem to be loads around I agree, and when they see a cockapoo it's like quick lets all jump on board 

You have to watch their ears and feet in particular.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I guess it's different seeds in different areas. Looks like we get off lightly with the grass balls. It must be to do with the fact that we walk around the sides of cornfields - lots of undergrowth but obviously no grass. Can you vary where you walk for a while, Helen?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

weez74 said:


> I guess it's different seeds in different areas. Looks like we get off lightly with the grass balls. It must be to do with the fact that we walk around the sides of cornfields - lots of undergrowth but obviously no grass. Can you vary where you walk for a while, Helen?


They seem to be in all our regular walks - some places are worse than others. I'm getting obsessive about checking him now and he's starting to avoid me, because every time he comes for a cuddle I start pulling things out of his coat! Poor Dylan


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh dear, poor Dylan. I wonder how long the grass seed season lasts. 

I just googled it to find out and came across this really interesting article on a vet site. http://www.marcthevet.com/2011/05/preparing-your-dog-for-summer-the-dreaded-grass-seed-2/ If you don't have time to read it, the recommendations at the end are:

Owners of all dogs, especially more vulnerable breeds, should make sure the fur on their paws, toes and around their ears is kept trimmed very short during the summer and autumn months. Sometimes even booties can be worn when going outside.

Every inch of your dog should be routinely checked after returning home from every walk and checked for grass seeds, as there are a few other places on your dog’s anatomy, including eyelids and lip folds, where they can get stuck and cause similar problems.

So if you notice any of the above signs, especially head-shaking or paw-licking or any other abnormality then please always call your vet asap for the most successful treatment outcomes.

It also says that it is not unheard of for a grass seed that enters a dog's foot, to eventually work its way through the whole body and end up in the heart!!!!! I'm definitely not going to moan about the velcro balls again.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Ouch! That sounds awful. Dylan has a lump under his armpit now which I'm keeping an eye on to see if it goes down. Otherwise it's off to the vet again


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

If you google it, there are recommendations for things to bathe it with and even homeopathic remedies, that people reckon will encourage the seed to be ejected. They might be worth a try, I guess!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Funnily enough my vet just called to see how Dylan was - (they give amazing service, always follow up a week or two after you visit) and I mentioned the lump in his armpit. They said that it was possible there was a seed inside it and to watch carefully because they had had one which travelled from the paw to the chest - so it's not just an urban myth.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Funnily enough my vet just called to see how Dylan was - (they give amazing service, always follow up a week or two after you visit) and I mentioned the lump in his armpit. They said that it was possible there was a seed inside it and to watch carefully because they had had one which travelled from the paw to the chest - so it's not just an urban myth.


Yikes


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

These are clearly not the same sort of grass seeds I'm encountering (small and grain-like with a small hook on one end) as they're relatively easy to remove. Hope Dylan is ok? If in doubt go see the vet. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow, I thought we had it tough with the ticks, at least they are easy to spot and remove. I don't seem to have the grass seed problem but will keep an eye out now. More to worry about!

When I removed the tick from Izzy it was bleeding so I used some very dilute TCP to swab it. Healed fine and no reaction to the TCP.

Poor Dylan! Xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

sarahjo said:


> As you can see we also have this problem!!!


The worst ones are these that Sarahjo posted. They are really sharp and elusive.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I am just sooooo fed up with these wretched things 
This morning Dylan wouldn't eat his food. He later reluctantly had it, but I knew that something was up. Then this afternoon he was behaving strangely, lying in the garden and then rubbing his face on the rug. I checked him yet again and eventually found a grass seed embedded by his mouth. Poor thing. So now he has another lump where it was. It's just crazy - I'm spending every waking moment checking him for them and he's starting to avoid me! Roll on winter.


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh dear I thought it was just us. In the last few months Stanley has had real problems with these grass seeds. First he got a whole seed stuck under his eyelid that caused him a swollen eye until I teased it out. Then 2 weeks ago he got one stuck in his inner ear which resulted in £50 bill for removal under sedative at the vet. Then finally I came down one morning to find Stanley had picked all the hair from one toe because a grass seed had got stuck between his toe and toenail. The stuff has been a better knighmare


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> I am just sooooo fed up with these wretched things
> This morning Dylan wouldn't eat his food. He later reluctantly had it, but I knew that something was up. Then this afternoon he was behaving strangely, lying in the garden and then rubbing his face on the rug. I checked him yet again and eventually found a grass seed embedded by his mouth. Poor thing. So now he has another lump where it was. It's just crazy - I'm spending every waking moment checking him for them and he's starting to avoid me! Roll on winter.


Don't the grass seeds just come out with a slicker? I tend to put a slicker brush over Flo once every two days and get loads of seeds out of her fur. Tempted to go for a Les Pooches Coat Grabber which seems to have really long wires though as the cheap Mikki slicker I have does doesn't get deep down into her coat.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ironic that the banner at the top of the page is sometimes promoting a grass seed store


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Somehow the seeds get hidden in the coat. You might spot a matt and there is a seed buried in the middle, but they pierce the skin and to get them out is really hard. I guess they are like an arrow tip in shape and need to be guided out tip first.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

poor Dylan, i remember one of my uncles cockers Emma, had to have an op to remove a grass seed, they think it had got in from inbetween her toes and migrated up her leg they are horrid things


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm bumping this thread back up - because HELP! It takes longer getting sticky seeds out of Kiki's coat after a walk than walking her...
Are there any magic tricks you experienced 'poo owners can share now before we get into real grass seed season, which must be just around the corner now.
I met a lady with her labradoodle yesterday and she had just had his feet poodle clipped because last year he had to have two separate operations to remove grass seeds from between his toes. I don't fancy the look, but am concerned - Kiki is such a bouncy active walker into everything she will surely pick up every seed. I've just ordered an equafleece t shirt dog suit to put on her to protect her leg pits and chest - last night I took over a 100 small black fuzzy seeds off her front legs....
Now just remind me again why I desperately want another 'poodlie poo


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I must admit I keep thinking, anyday now...Dudley's coat is much thicker and longer than last year so really not looking forward to this again, no real advice just lots of brushing I guess.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

The Les Pooches Matt zapper is excellent at getting seeds etc out of the coat.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Would one of those flea Combs work? Or are the tines too tight for poos fur?

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, I went in to see Kiki's lady at Not Just Poodles grooming parlour and had a long chat. Kiki's legs were full of seeds again after her walk this morning and she is beginning to get pretty fed up with me pulling them out one by one. She had her equafleece on this morning (wet and rainy walk) - but I took 63 seeds off her left lower front paw when we came in - not got them all and not yet started on her other legs...
Anyway Kiki's lady said that she would order me one of her slicker type brushes, said not a Les Pooches Matt Zapper - she thought Kiki's coat was too soft. She said that she'll give me a lesson in how to use this brush properly. We also decided to cut Kiki very short - before the seeds cause a problem - and keep her short over the grass seed season. Not poodle toes, but very neat feet, skinny legs, velvet body.
I prefer her slightly longer than very short, but I really don't want this to be a problem and constantly bothering her legs is going to end up making her grumpy and me exasperated!!!
So poor dog is off to be shorn this afternoon.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Just a note to check two places for grass seeds - under their arm pits - nasty and if you have a female check around her privates - they get in the folds!
We have had 2 removed from Treacles ear - I have removed so many from between her toes and yesterday the groomer found two embedded under each arm - she is also a vet nurse and removed them but they are slightly infected so more antibiotics may be needed!
The groomer said she removed 2 from another cockapoo Bitch growing in her privates - very sore - poor thing! 
Clyde escapes scott free! 
HATE GRASS SEEDS!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Treacle... grass seeds and every other sort of sticky seeds are a real pain if you have a dog which has the sort of coat that everything sticks to and into.
Inzi, my collie, frequently gets the barbed grass seeds right between her toes - they get really far up and must be incredibly sore. I check her everytime we come in from walking. However seeds don't stick to her coat at all.
I have got an equafleece t shirt for Kiki that protects her front armpits and some of each of her legs... the other place that she gets them is in the stop area of her muzzle between her eyes - her coat on her head is getting longer after her severe shave in June and as she charges along head down hunting bunny or fox smells the seeds must work in there. I'm hoping not to clip her back again this summer, but will do if the grass seeds are too difficult to control... 
And as I'm out walking I'm also noticing massive amounts of burdock growing - not looking forward to those seeds come the autumn


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor Treacle, certainly never thought of 'there' . Mable had one in the corner of her eye it was easier to cut the fur. Haven't had many of those sticky bleeders yet, thank goodness, the fur soon curls round those x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We have had loads of the sticky ones and they get all around Max's muzzle. He is begining to dislike me fiddling with his mouth, but at the same time he comes to me to get them out! Poor boy he knows he is between a rock and a hard place! You can see it in his face!


----------

